# Boiler Plans



## Brass_Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

Where can I find or buy decent model boiler plans? I have a small boiler that I made from a kit. It, however is just a simple boiler. I would like to build something along the lines of what SandyC has done. Not looking for anything big... just something to run my steamers off of when I am in the mood to do steam instead of air.

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

Currently right now I have this one:








Maybe I should just get one of these kits.


----------



## SandyC (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Eric,

What type of boiler are you considering... Vertical or horizontal..... I may have something suitable if you give me an idea and can wait a few days whilst I find them.

One thing... can I upload PDF files?, since they would be in that format.

Best regards.

SandyC ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

SandyC  said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> 
> What type of boiler are you considering... Vertical or horizontal..... I may have something suitable if you give me an idea and can wait a few days whilst I find them.
> 
> ...



Ya know Sandy, either or would be good. The intention is to have a few boilers in time ;D

I do believe you can upload PDFs but a mod or admin will have to confirm. If not I could give you my email address.

Many Thanks
Eric


----------



## mklotz (Jan 8, 2008)

Those are the PMR boilers and are available directly from PMR.

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=7

I built their vertical boiler











and it works very nicely.

Originally I fired it using the solid-fuel tablets used by backpackers but that didn't work very well. I've since switched to the liquid Sterno fuel as used in large restaurant chafing dishes. A small pipe cap inserted in the firebox serves to hold the fuel. In an emergency, I can remove it quickly with a special-made wire handle.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

Marv,

Nice work! How do you like it? The Midwest boiler I built uses Sterno as well. Gets the little wobbler going pretty good. A little more difficult to get the Sterno out from under it. Does the PMR have a safety valve? Kinda sure it would. How difficult to build?

Eric


----------



## mklotz (Jan 8, 2008)

Like most PMR kits, it's straightforward to build although it requires patience and attention to detail.

PMR supplies instructions for building a tool to swage the fire tubes before soldering.
That worked better than I expected although be careful to anneal the tubes first.

Soldering everything was tedious but not difficult. You have to make your own rivet setting tools (to their design) but that's ok because the tools can be used later for other riveting tasks.

The kit includes the safety valve and sight glass but none of the other furniture shown in my pictures. Steam gauge, whistle, oiler, valves, pipe and pipe fittings, water tank and feed pump are all separate purchases. 

If you have (grand)children, you should do it. The kids are really enthralled by the sights, sounds and smells. Plus, it's something they aren't going to learn about in school.


----------

